# Microsoft office 2008 problem



## Kweku (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi all.
I recently installed ms office 2008 on a mac book pro, and it ran for sometime and started misbehavin, it used to just get stuck for a long time then work after that... But now it runs but says something about the database being faulty but entourage doesn't run at all. Can someone please share light on this issue.


----------



## Woody112 (Apr 25, 2009)

Forget MS office 08 for mac, it's buggy as all hell. Personally I run NeoOffice on my mac. Its a free download and works with office documents just fine. Also works with word documents. I use MS office on my PC and can swap documents between the two with no problems.


----------



## Kweku (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanx mate. already found a solution. it works proper now.


----------

